# Will a reverse perm get rid of my frizz and curl?



## Head (Jul 8, 2006)

I have naturally curly shoulder length hair that really gets frizzy in the humidity. I am blessed to live in an area with high humidity. I have tried every anti-frizz product on the market and non of them have worked for me. A stylist recommended that I get a reverse perm to help with the frizz;however I don't want to loose my natural curl. Will the reverse perm get rid of the frizz and my natural curl?


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2006)

A "reverse perm"? Girl, it's called a "relaxer", LOL! (I'm just teasing you a little bit)

It may help alot, but some people experience what is called "reversion" in wet, or humid conditions. That means, it will start to assume the behavior or "memory" of the natural curl pattern. Just to be sure, I would do a small spot test on a section of hair before do ing the whole head.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree! however it may cause damage to your hair and make it more frizzy! I have the same type of hair so I wish I could help more...that would mean I know how to conquer the frizz! lol! Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------

